# Lures-How long will they keep?



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

what is the best way to keep lures from one season to the next? and how many seasons will they be good for?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

depends on what they are, fresh or tainted, how how they're bottled, plastic or glass.

If they're in a glass bottle just throw them in a fridge. If they're more of a paste bait or chunk type bait, and they're in plastic throw them in the freezer or leave them in a garage to freeze up. Most times they won't freeze because they have a preservative in them. They usually last for a few years, but when you do go to use them the next year, mix them up really well and add some glycerin or propylene glycol, and if it's suppose to be skunky, add a couple of drops of skunk to boost it. Or if it's more of a fish base, just add some fish oil. Basically add what ever you think would boost the original smell.

If you have any hard crappy stuff on the top when you open it up the next season, you can scrap that stuff off and throw it, before you mix in your other stuff.

xdeano


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks. ive got some from last year im using and they seem just fine. its been a slow season for me though. ive only caught 2 yotes and a fox. and this morning i had a snapped trap, but no yote. i havent been trapping real hard this year, just out for some fun.


----------

